
Starting from scratch – what language to choose? - nasalgoat
I&#x27;m looking at opening a new dev office and I&#x27;ve been given latitude to choose the entire stack end-to-end for our web-based service.<p>If you were given the choice to start from a clean sheet of paper, what language would you choose to develop the product?
======
jerf
Unless you have zero web-friendly languages in your toolbelt, it is very
likely that "the web-friendly language/stack you're best with" is the far-away
winner from a business perspective.

------
waterlesscloud
From ground zero? Python.

